# Mathmatical proof that Darwin didn't exist?



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright, so if we take the properties of evolution vs no evolution we get 1:1 odds...in other words I believe that's a 50% chance.

So, if evolution is true, we should expect about 1 out of every 1 monkey to give birth to a human. So lets pretend there are 4000 monkey in a cage. This means that half of 4000, which is 2000 in case you're wondering should give birth to humans. 

Yet, every monkey is giving birth to a monkey and not a human. I observed this when I went on a trip to the Zoo.

What we expected to be about 3650 human births to zoo monkeys, according to evolution, ended up just being the 7500 monkey births. 

I challenge any atheist here to give me *non scientific based proof* that a monkey can give birth to a human.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

That is not how evolution works... 

It's not as if monkeys suddenly give birth to a human. And it's not the modern monkey that gave way to humans in the first place.

The apes of today and humans share common ancestor (the predecessor species that doesn't exist anymore but it's the species where modern ape species and humans branched from). The common ancestor gave birth to an animal that had a genetic mutation that happened to be beneficial. This genetic mutation is not likely to have been incredibly radical (so the animal still may had physical resemblance to the original species). Anyway, that genetic mutation was passed down from generation to generation through reproduction, causing a more widespread genetic change (albeit small within the scope of a narrow evolutionary timeline) among the species. So, in order for evolution to happen, many more of those genetic mutations happened over MILLIONS of years, and the mutated genes were passed down from generation to generation through reproduction, all the while more genetic mutations were happening along the way. It got to the point where those slight differences caused by each individual mutation piled up and formed significant biological and genetic differences which differentiates species.

Another way evolution works, is that the common ancestor gave birth to an offspring with a genetic mutation (well there probably was more than one offspring with the genetic mutation). That genetic mutation turned out to be beneficial as the environment changed and the mutation allowed it to adapt to the changing environment. Those who didn't have the mutation died off, and the survivors passed on their genes via reproduction. And then you repeat the cycle. 

I know you said not to use scientific reasoning, but your understanding of how evolution works seems to be wrong.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read? OP, no, go back to high school biology.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Why are you phrasing it as if Darwin the person _was_ evolution?

Also, what @FakeLefty said.


what even.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I thought OP woz trollin'


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I thought OP woz trollin'


God, I hope so. I had students like this for the anthropology 101 that I TA'd for, though.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Plot twist: Darwin looks like Jesus therefore Darwin is Jesus therefore evolution exists and it was caused by God


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

My logic is second to nun therefore nuns iz logisticians

Therefore Darwin is a nun..


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

Well first of all, you didn't prove that Darwin didn't *exist*.

Secondly, calling that a mathematical proof would make Euler turn in his grave.

Thirdly, if you want a *non scientific proof *then how about this; monkeys on earth cannot give birth to humans, only monkeys on the distant planet of Chimpanzaria in a galaxy far far away can. One day these monkeys decided to put a large number of these humans into a cryogenic sleep, before putting them into a spacecraft and sending them towards earth. The rest is as they say history.

Of course this is very non scientific, which after all is what you wanted(FakeLefty has already given you the scientific explanation) But it is no less plausible than all the creation myths that were written down in vague ancient texts by people who didn't know any better.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Humans came on a space shuttle to earth.

Why doesn't anyone believe this?


----------



## Improbable_Violence (Jul 7, 2013)

And in the blue corner, demonstrating a fundamental misunderstanding of evolution...

...and math....

...and proofs....

...and reality...


----------



## Randomasd (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol what?

I thought OP was going to write some obscure theory that the person Darwin never existed. But how one proves mathematically that someone never existed? 

Turns out it's the worst possible argument against evolution. And why the hell you want a non scientific proof against a scientific theory?LOL.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Husgark said:


> Well first of all, you didn't prove that Darwin didn't *exist*.
> 
> Secondly, calling that a mathematical proof would make Euler turn in his grave.
> 
> ...


That's what all those UFO sightings are. Chimpanzees are dropping off babies like in the Grinch but to hospitals. There's like a massive vacuum to make sure none of the babies drift off. Though once the vacuum needed new batteries so a baby drifted off, I believe they named him Tarzan.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm... wut... I don't even...


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't prove that monkeys cannot give birth to humans
but the opposite does seems to be true

:crazy:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I look at this thread and the term"Internet Psychosis"comes to mind.A massive Se overload.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

AAADD said:


> Humans came on a space shuttle to earth.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone believe this?


Lol some people don't even believe humans went on the moon!


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Lol some people don't even believe humans went on the moon!


and some believe the earth is flat to this day
some also believe the earth is only 6000 years old too.
Yet others believe fossils are a prank by god.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Isn't it enough of a test of faith that we can't see God lol. I do marvel at how intelligently the bible is written though. It kind of foresees possible flaws and produces statements which try and discredit all manner of contradictory evidence rather generally.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

guize OP is trolling, what makes me sad is that there is any doubt.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Lol some people don't even believe humans went on the moon!


That's because they haven't been to the moon. Look at this picture here:

http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/imgcat/midres/a11_h_40_5875.gif

Everyone knows theres no wind on the moon! Theres no wind anywhere besides earth. Everybody knows that! So how could that flag be blowing? Also, the astronaut is STANDING and theres no gravity on the moon at all. Also it's clearly green screen! The photo looks like it was taken from the late 1950's to mid to late 1960's.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> That's because they haven't been to the moon. Look at this picture here:
> 
> http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/imgcat/midres/a11_h_40_5875.gif
> 
> Everyone knows theres no wind on the moon! Theres no wind anywhere besides earth. Everybody knows that! So how could that flag be blowing? Also, the astronaut is STANDING and theres no gravity on the moon at all. Also it's clearly green screen! The photo looks like it was taken from the late 1950's to mid to late 1960's.


Lol pretty sure there's gravity on the moon, just not as much as there is on Earth, like 4 times less or something.

Maybe Neil Armstrong farted and it caused the flag to blow.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Maybe Neil Armstrong farted and it caused the flag to blow.


That's pretty bad logic if you ask me


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Maybe Neil Armstrong farted and it caused the flag to blow.


He couldn't have, his ass is pointing the other way.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

>looks at OP
>infers that it is most likely a troll
>looks at OP's type
>sees ENTP
>sense is made


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> He couldn't have, his ass is pointing the other way.


Space does weird things to people..


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Emtropy said:


> >looks at OP
> >infers that it is most likely a troll
> >looks at OP's type
> >sees ENTP
> >sense is made


oh nooooo, i should have checked the MBTI type!


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> That's pretty bad logic if you ask me


darwin was a nun, that is all


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Ecoas said:


> guize OP is trolling, what makes me sad is that there is any doubt.


Somehow, l just don't think so.


But l will look the other way and forget this ever happened if you claim troll OP.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^Don't do it OP it's a trap!


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

This is why I have a nativity scene with monkeys as Joseph, Mary, and the Wise Men.


----------



## treschanna (Sep 3, 2013)

There's no hope left for humanity.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Somehow, l just don't think so.



LOL I'm an ENTP who's been home sick for the past week and extremely bored. Chances of me trolling are like 99.999999999% 

Anyways, a good troll would never admit to trolling but I'm quite bored with this thread now so might as well admit.


----------



## Randomasd (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep, looks like trolling but one should never underestimate the limits of human ignorance.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

My biology teacher told me this story that a silverback gorilla in a cage, you give him a screwdriver, he;ll play with it, make some noise but eventually put it down and ask for a banana. You have a chimpanzee in a cage, you give him a screwdriver, the chimpanzee will observe it, maybe give it to a fellow chimpanzee also in the cage, they'll find something useful for it, maybe use it as a weapon. You have an Orangutang in a cage, and you give it a screwdriver, you leave him be come back in an hour, the orangutang will use the screwdriver to unlock the cage door and make his escape.

Also, never become a zookeeper and handle Orangutangs, they'll win your trust and after you're put at ease, that's when they break your arm in half. That's evolution. 



Satan Claus said:


> Alright, so if we take the properties of evolution vs no evolution we get 1:1 odds...in other words I believe that's a 50% chance.
> 
> So, if evolution is true, we should expect about 1 out of every 1 monkey to give birth to a human. So lets pretend there are 4000 monkey in a cage. This means that half of 4000, which is 2000 in case you're wondering should give birth to humans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> That's because they haven't been to the moon. Look at this picture here:
> 
> http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/imgcat/midres/a11_h_40_5875.gif
> 
> Everyone knows theres no wind on the moon! Theres no wind anywhere besides earth. Everybody knows that! So how could that flag be blowing? Also, the astronaut is STANDING and theres no gravity on the moon at all. Also it's clearly green screen! The photo looks like it was taken from the late 1950's to mid to late 1960's.


The flag isn't blowing. It's being held out by metal wiring. Just had to point that out. Also, there _is_ gravity on the moon (about 1/6 of the gravitational force compared to Earth).


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought God shat us out. After all, the world is full of shits. Who gives a shit?


----------

